# Alumilite Dyes



## Chris Geeo

Trying my hand at dying and stabilizing at the same time. made up some Cactus Juice and Alumilite dye. But I'm not getting very good results.....Had the Olive burl pieces fully submerged in the dye/juice solution and In the vacuum chamber for 2 hours. Tons of bubbles came out and all but stopped. I had the pieces for making blanks with soaking for 4 hours today. My problem is there is very little dye showing on surface of the wood now. Thinking i may try a different route all together. Looking at using the alumilite dye mixed in Isoprophyl Alcohol and just using a dropper to place the color where i want then putting them in the vacuum chamber to et it to soak in better. Has anyone tried this method?


----------



## norman vandyke

Chris Geeo said:


> Trying my hand at dying and stabilizing at the same time. made up some Cactus Juice and Alumilite dye. But I'm not getting very good results.....Had the Olive burl pieces fully submerged in the dye/juice solution and In the vacuum chamber for 2 hours. Tons of bubbles came out and all but stopped. I had the pieces for making blanks with soaking for 4 hours today. My problem is there is very little dye showing on surface of the wood now. Thinking i may try a different route all together. Looking at using the alumilite dye mixed in Isoprophyl Alcohol and just using a dropper to place the color where i want then putting them in the vacuum chamber to et it to soak in better. Has anyone tried this method?


I recommend using a lot more dye. My first try I ended up dyeing a piece pastel green. Also, you're dyeing olive burl? I always liked the natural color of that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Wouldn't think Olive Burl would take dye very well to begin with . Too oily and not very porous .

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris Geeo

I do like the color of it natural too. But basically experimenting with it, while waiting on my Maple to come in. I have quite a bit of dye in the cactus juice, enough to the point it looks almost black. maybe just what manbuckwal says. its just too oily to let the dye in. Think Ill give the alcohol dying a go. But rather than Isoprophyl I'll use DNA.


----------



## norman vandyke

Chris Geeo said:


> I do like the color of it natural too. But basically experimenting with it, while waiting on my Maple to come in. I have quite a bit of dye in the cactus juice, enough to the point it looks almost black. maybe just what manbuckwal says. its just too oily to let the dye in. Think Ill give the alcohol dying a go. But rather than Isoprophyl I'll use DNA.


I've been wanting to try that out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Ive had some success with just putting the dye straight on the surface. but it doesn't soak in very far. Thinking with the DNA it'll thin it down enough that straight out of the vacuum chamber it'll soak in good. I'll post some Pics in the morning after I've finished baking them off this evening


----------



## norman vandyke

Chris Geeo said:


> Ive had some success with just putting the dye straight on the surface. but it doesn't soak in very far. Thinking with the DNA it'll thin it down enough that straight out of the vacuum chamber it'll soak in good. I'll post some Pics in the morning after I've finished baking them off this evening


You could try the dyed dna under vacuum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

norman vandyke said:


> You could try the dyed dna under vacuum.


That's my plan for tomorrow! Right after i hit up the thrift stores for a new to me toaster oven. my wife is about to kill me right now.


----------



## rocky1

Check Craigslist too... I picked up a really nice one, came with a whole kitchen full of pans, trays, racks, etc. etc. Most of which hadn't ever been used. Paid $50 for it. Old gal was apologizing about the finish being scratched on a couple pans, until I told her I was cooking wood in it. Then she looked at me like I was crazy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Well,,,,,the cactus juice and alumilite dye didnt even touch past the surface of the wood. Definitely going to be going a different route with this one. Might just scrap the idea of dyeing the olive. used up the whole day today and only accomplished in finding out that it didnt work!


----------



## Tclem

Chris Geeo said:


> I do like the color of it natural too. But basically experimenting with it, while waiting on my Maple to come in. I have quite a bit of dye in the cactus juice, enough to the point it looks almost black. maybe just what manbuckwal says. its just too oily to let the dye in. Think Ill give the alcohol dying a go. But rather than Isoprophyl I'll use DNA.


Send me the olive burl and I'll send you some pine to "experiment" with lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

I was told pulling vac on DNA is a bad idea and dangerous possibly. 

I can't remeber for the life of me what it was that happened or who told me. Maybe someone else will chime in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

gman2431 said:


> I was told pulling vac on DNA is a bad idea and dangerous possibly.
> 
> I can't remember for the life of me what it was that happened or who told me. Maybe someone else will chime in.


That thought had crossed my mind. I planned on doing to searching before proceeding
Thanks for the heads up though.
As it turns out, DNA ruins the oil in the vacuum pump and possibly (as the article read), will cause damage to the pump


----------



## gman2431

I knew there was a reason! Just couldn't think of what. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

norman vandyke said:


> You could try the dyed dna under vacuum.


Be careful fumes are very combustible, just one little spark and as you know DNA has a very low boiling point so the vaccum pump will create a tremendous amount of vapor. The pump will quit pulling once the oil is contaminated plus with the heat of the pump it could reach a point of spontanious combustion. Talking about burning your house down. If it was me I would try putting the dye in water, pull a vaccum then inject pressure and hold it for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Thanks for the advice @robert flynt, I had nixed that idea. I may try the DNA without the vacuum at some point. However, I'm trying again today with the cactus juice and dye. First putting it under vacuum for 2 hrs and then immediately under 70psi of pressure for 4 hours. It's currently in the pressure pot right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

robert flynt said:


> Be careful fumes are very combustible, just one little spark and as you know DNA has a very low boiling point so the vaccum pump will create a tremendous amount of vapor. The pump will quit pulling once the oil is contaminated plus with the heat of the pump it could reach a point of spontanious combustion. Talking about burning your house down. If it was me I would try putting the dye in water, pull a vaccum then inject pressure and hold it for a while.


I'm very glad someone Let me know about these problems. I usually do tons of research but I have to admit, I'm pretty sure I would have dove in on that one. I really don't need to burning down the house. Would using water to get the dye in require me to go through the whole drying process again as if it were green or is it quicker and more stable?


----------



## Chris Geeo

norman vandyke said:


> I'm very glad someone Let me know about these problems. I usually do tons of research but I have to admit, I'm pretty sure I would have dove in on that one. I really don't need to burning down the house. Would using water to get the dye in require me to go through the whole drying process again as if it were green or is it quicker and more stable?


Thats an interesting question @norman vandyke . Id be interesting in knowing this as well...Im sure there is probably some form of drying that would have to occur. might be able to just bake them in a toaster oven at a low temp.


----------



## Chris Geeo

Small test I did today produced a small positive result as far as the dye in the cactus and first pulling a vacuum for 2 hours and 70lbs of pressure for 4 hours. did get some penetration of the dye. not exactly what i wanted but better than just vacuum.


----------



## robert flynt

Knife and Gun Supply does a great job of dyeing wood and I think they use water and pressure but don't know the whole process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M

I'm having the same issue with cactus juice and alumilite dyes. I put 60 drops in my 2 quart Tupperware dish. I pulled vaccum for 11 hrs and let them sit for 48 hr soak. Wood blanks were hard, dried maple. I have to take them to my dad's this weekend to cut them on the table saw to see how deep the dye made it but I'm not to sure it's very deep.


----------

